# looking for a new sidekick



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

the one i'm getting rid of keeps catching the big fish. gotta 29.1 flat friday afternoon. i got nuthin.... but i got to use my big ol' paylake net agin.


----------



## Spidey2721 (Apr 6, 2005)

lol humm so what are the requirements of this new sidekick? 


later,
jay


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh, I see. Ya teach little billy_gfishless how to catch them , then ya wanna sever ties with him.................  Requirements Spidey2721 ??? That's apparent.....be dipsters net boy and make sure you don't catch bigger fish than he does or you are out the freakin door also........  DA KING !!! .................


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

He wants DaKing to be his sidekick........Ohhhhh...you shoulda seen that one coming. It's called leading with the chin !!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I will trade you Da Mellon!!!!!!! Congrats on the big fish whiz!


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

catch all the bait like wizz did and be somewhat useful which mellon ain't and like DA KING said: don't catch bigger fizishes! :C


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Dip that 6 and 9.5 oh and a couple of channel you caught ain't nuttin, thems nice fish. I also gotta sheep head and a couple small channels. Dip picked the spot again, I cut up the bait and waited for him to cast to the best spot cuz after all it is his boat and I AM the sidekick and all. So I made my usuall cast into what Dip called unordinary spot or basically the dead zone so to speak and 15 minutes later it was on. Seemed like he fought forever, diving straight down to the bottom, I'd get him almost up and down again he goes. Only had 20 lb. mono on and my ugly stick catfish rod was doubled reel good, I was wore out before the fish.that is for sure. Thank you dip for the ride and puttin me on a very nice fish.
rules for sidekick
1. catch all the bait
2. cut all bait
3. cast to the bad spot
4. get accused of paylaking when you aren't even close
5. get yelled at for not deciphering low toned mumbles and saying huh A LOT
6. sidekicks don't catch bigger and better fish


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea, I have to agree Mellon aint much account, sept he is supposed to bring a big bucket of chubs for our adventure tonight!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Whiz, if you keep catching these big fish, santa may have to bring you some new rods for christmas!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Whiz, after fishing with dip several times I decided, I need hearing aids or he needs to talk louder


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

That is what I thought too Jack! I'd like to get me some of those new rods dip got. ugly stick tiger rods one piece 7.5 ft. I think, backbone with sensitive tip.da rods
dem talkin about da rods 

but since my kids think they have to eat everyday I am gonna have to stick with what I got. More back bone would be nice but oh well. Man those rods looked sweet, the picture doesn't do em justice.

catking I don't know what dip expected. He taught me all he knew and I excelled at luck. who'd thunk he'd dis me like that.

where is the watermellon at? I called him out last week. I got pics, only have 25 more pics to take before devoping!  Don't have a digital, dang kids had to grow cuz I fed em now they need bigger clothes.

bill


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bill, stop feeding them!!!!! You save money on food and cloathes!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Feed them kiddies fish !!


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack they already are tiny, almost 7 and they ain't 50 lbs yet. the 12 y/o you can almost see through. Jim, the yougest twin is the only one that will eat fish and she is the smallest. Which proves I can't catch anything edible. oh, well, maybe someday I'll get a better job like my wife tells me to do so she can make a little over minimum wage working for her sister cuz she can do almost what she wants. doubt it though  I like my job, I am good at it, I have all I need but not what I want and I am fine with that. If she wants more than she needs then she can work for it, I am not.

bill


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

As soon as K-mart gets their butt in gear I will have pics to post. Been there 2x to get negs put on cd so I can upload but machine has been down after telling me it is working. Maybe tomorrow I'll see and if not I am going somewhere else.

bill


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing your fish Bill!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bill, after catching these two nice flatheads, do you think you will lose the desire to target channel cats in lakes?..I have been doing fairly good for channels in lakes this year, and I am starting to like it.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack is turning into a Laker!

Great fish, I'm happy for you. I started out okay as the sidekick goes this year, but man I'm real down right now, I lost what probally w/out a doubt was my biggest flathead on Sat night. I switching line & everything.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Went last night for channels and got a 4 and 2 3's. would have stayed long but had to work tonight. Didn't feel any dif. really than before. After the big one they were about the same size if not smaller than loramie anyhow. If the river was closer or I fished it all the time then maybe I'd think dif. Dip once said if he ever gets tired of catching 4-10 pounders than it's time to quit. Don't quote that but he said something like that. Those were good fish I caught but I'd be fooling myself if I thought it would be that easy all the time. I am a laker untill I get a boat or move closer to the river.

Just dropped negs off a kmart to get cd done. they assured me it was working and I assured them if I came back and it wasn't done I would prob. go crazy on them. so hoefully by 7 I should get the dam pic. posted.

bill


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

let's give this a try. 









29.1 oz.








same fish











snag where they lay

bill


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bill, thank you very much for sharing those pictures...I have been after dip for years to photograph your catches..that is a great fish!


----------

